# Stressful Chewing?



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

My newest buck- Blaze, is constantly chewing on the bars of his new cage. It drives me insane, but is he stressed out? I looked it up one day, and sure enough, that was one of the signs of stress.
He has everything he needs though: water, food, company (in neighboring cages), stuff to chew, a wheel, hiding places...
What have you guys noticed about bar chewing?


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

He`s probably doing it because he wants your attention. Male mice on their own crave attention and will probably not sleep as much as he would if he had a companion (although he can`t now live with another male because he`s on his own).

It`s best that he`s actually in a barred cage because males urinate and scent mark more so ammonia would build up in a tank so although it would stop him bar chewing, it could also be a negitive step due to this. It does`nt matter how many toys they have because he will still chew. Does he have a large enough wheel to run in? A regular silent spinner is a good choice (the mini one is too small for mice).


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes, he has a silent spinner. It is a mini now, I knew it was too small to begin with. *sigh* I have a couple regular sized ones in my basement, I'll try to find them. Thanks!


----------



## racingmouse (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes, definately replace the mini wheel. He probably can`t use it easily. These are only designed for Roborovski hamsters, although the makers should state this on the wheel because many people buy them thinking they suit mice when they don`t. I personally feel they are even too small for a Roborovski and would like to see Superpet ditching the mini wheels in favour of a 7" inch wheel. I don`t know where the manufacturers of wheels get their sizing from. They obviously think mice are an inch long! :roll:


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

RM is right Feralwolf - lone boys tend to that more for attention than anything else! Mine do that when I walk into the room to let me know they want out to play - once they have had their playtime and cuddles they go back in to play with their toys and destroy their boxes and don't chew the bars. At least not until the next night :lol:


----------

